# Chicken legs



## NamVetJoe (Jul 7, 2018)

I will be smoking my first round of chicken legs on the bayou chick rack. do you, boys and girls smoke with skin on our off
BTW I was going to edit chick rack but I'm sure someone is LOL


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 7, 2018)

If you can get the skin crispy; skin on. Which for me requires either firing up another grill to crisp, or oven broiling for a bit. Alot of flavour gets soaked into the skin on wings, which makes me sad when I gotta chuck the skin after cooking. Let us know which way you go!


----------



## NamVetJoe (Jul 7, 2018)

thanks pal i will leave the skin on and fire up the gas grill to crisp the legs


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 7, 2018)

There ya go! Hope they turn out good.

At a friend's place we smoked some thing like 50 drummies..I forgot how many, sure was alot, then deep fried them because the fryer was going for other things earlier.


----------



## TonyBones (Jul 7, 2018)

At a friend's place we smoked some thing like 50 drummies..I forgot how many said:
			
		

> Smoked then flash fried chicken wings are amazing


----------



## normanaj (Jul 7, 2018)

On.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 7, 2018)

Skin on at our house, but I usually(almost always, ok always do them with the Kettle Vortex combo). 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2018)

Skin on here too.
Al


----------

